# Other USSD peeps?



## Tiger@heart

Hi everyone, I'm a current student/former asst. instructor of USSD. New to the site, just stopping by to say 'hola'. I'm a 2nd Dan, a little rusty, but getting back into the groove. I'm thinking about the academy and possibly opening up a dojo. Anyone in the same boat or who can lend a bit of advice?

Thanks


----------



## Jade Tigress

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## terryl965

Welcome and Happy Posting
Terry


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Welcome and have fun!

Jeff


----------



## Swordlady

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:  I'm not familiar with USSD, but I'm sure some others on the forum are.  Enjoy your time here!


----------



## stone_dragone

Greetings and welcome to MT!

My advice (take it or leave it) would be to get back into it as a student for at least two years (depending on how long you've been out) before thinking about opening a school.  

Best of luck, what ever you decide!


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3

Welcome.


----------



## Kacey

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

I would agree with stone_dragone - if you're rusty, the best thing to do would be to get back into shape as a student before attempting to teach.  Good luck!


----------



## Tiger@heart

Yeah, that's the plan. There's no WAY I'm getting in front of a class at this point! 

Thanks :karate:


----------



## pstarr

Welcome to MT!!!


----------



## kelly keltner

welcome


----------



## Ceicei

Welcome to MartialTalk!  I'm aware of quite a few USSD people who come to this website.  Dust off your knowledge and grease the rusty moves and get fully back into the groove--I'm glad you're a current student doing just that!  There are several other martial artists here who are experienced school owners, so ask away all your questions before you open your dojo.  Good luck!  :wavey:

- Ceicei


----------



## Kreth

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Matt

Tiger@heart said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, I'm a current student/former asst. instructor of USSD. New to the site, just stopping by to say 'hola'. I'm a 2nd Dan, a little rusty, but getting back into the groove. I'm thinking about the academy and possibly opening up a dojo. Anyone in the same boat or who can lend a bit of advice?
> 
> Thanks




Well, if you are having trouble remembering your combinations, check out the technique archive. 

http://home.comcast.net/~matthewabarnes/

Good luck, 

Matt


----------



## Tiger@heart

Thanks, Matt! I checked out your DM combos - some are the same, some have been changed (I swear I have 3 different versions of all my DMs and forms!), but it's a good reference. 

Take care


----------



## Matt

Tiger@heart said:
			
		

> Thanks, Matt! I checked out your DM combos - some are the same, some have been changed (I swear I have 3 different versions of all my DMs and forms!), but it's a good reference.
> 
> Take care




Glad you liked it. Some of the techniques are from my notes, but a great many are the product of several different contributors. If you look closely, some of the combinations (DM's to you) have a couple variations listed. I wanted to have a more community feel, as the various branches (Villari / USSD / MSDC / etc.) do have a lot in common material-wise. 

I just wanted to get it out in the open. Good luck with your training, 

Matt


----------



## Lisa

Welcome! :wavey:


----------



## w.kaer

Welcome to MT Tiger@heart!


----------



## MJS

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## Mariachi Joe

With as many studios as there are being run by brown belts ussd could use an instructor like you once you get your groove back.  I've been with ussd for about a year now and am a blue belt.


----------



## shaolin ninja 4

Mariachi Joe said:


> With as many studios as there are being run by brown belts ussd could use an instructor like you once you get your groove back. I've been with ussd for about a year now and am a blue belt.


 
I would not pay $200 a month for a brown belt to teach me.


----------



## Goldendawn8

Welcome to MT. I'm planning on opeing a school in the next year or so myself.


----------



## ArmorOfGod

Hello and welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## Mariachi Joe

I hope I didn't give the impression that most ussd dojo's here in utah are run by brown belts.  I know for sure of one and have heard of a couple of others.  Most of Utahs ussd dojo's are run by 1st dan's, I just don't like the idea of a dojo being run by a brown belt, especially when you have to pay close to $200/month.


----------



## Goldendawn8

That would be sad. It would be like me running a school when I was 15! Would have been a hilarious Seinfeld episode! You can just imagine the look George would have been giving Jerry.


----------



## Mariachi Joe

I'm lucky to have a 1st dan as my instructor, I like the guy he is a good trainer and pushes me.


----------



## shaolin ninja 4

Mariachi Joe said:


> I hope I didn't give the impression that most ussd dojo's here in utah are run by brown belts. I know for sure of one and have heard of a couple of others. Most of Utahs ussd dojo's are run by 1st dan's, I just don't like the idea of a dojo being run by a brown belt, especially when you have to pay close to $200/month.


 

Yes but IMHO ussd instructors are pushed to black real fast you that 1st 2nd black might just be a blue or green belt.


----------



## Mariachi Joe

My instructor's been with ussd 4 or 5 years so he has put in the time to be black belt.


----------



## shaolin ninja 4

Mariachi Joe said:


> My instructor's been with ussd 4 or 5 years so he has put in the time to be black belt.


Thats rare.  Its two years on average for instructors.


----------



## Mariachi Joe

My instructor was a student for a couple of years before joining the instructors academy.


----------



## shaolin ninja 4

Mariachi Joe said:


> My instructor was a student for a couple of years before joining the instructors academy.


 
Thats why it took him 4-5 years.   Tell him good luck on getting that 3 and 4th degree.


----------



## Hand Sword

Hello Tiger@heart, welcome to MT. Sorry for the little zinging going on, it should be discussed somewhere else, opposed to the meet and greet section. I hope that doesn't sour your feelings toward the community. Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Gufbal1982

Mariachi Joe said:


> My instructor's been with ussd 4 or 5 years so he has put in the time to be black belt.


 
When did your instructor get his first degree?


----------



## bydand

Hand Sword said:


> Hello Tiger@heart, welcome to MT. Sorry for the little zinging going on, it should be discussed somewhere else, opposed to the meet and greet section. I hope that doesn't sour your feelings toward the community. Enjoy your stay!



No kidding!  Welcome and opposed to what the trolls did to your introductory thread, Happy to have you here on MT.  

You others, have to get your own thread to bash USSD and quit trying to hi-jack every single thread that mentions it.


----------



## Jonathan Randall

bydand said:


> No kidding! Welcome and opposed to what the trolls did to your introductory thread, Happy to have you here on MT.
> 
> You others, have to get your own thread to bash USSD and quit trying to hi-jack every single thread that mentions it.


 
Please remember that users may, and are encouraged to do so, report posts that they feel are off-topic or inappropriate through the use of the RTM feature (red triangle with white center and exclamation point at top of post).


----------



## bydand

Jonathan Randall said:


> Please remember that users may, and are encouraged to do so, report posts that they feel are off-topic or inappropriate through the use of the RTM feature (red triangle with white center and exclamation point at top of post).



Yeah, I know, but they are so close to actually having something to say that I can't bring myself to do that. Just annoying that every thread  that mentions USSD, even in passing keeps getting drug up from the past and rehashed.  Same complaints/comments on every stinking one. Oh I could just be having a long night after a very tiring day.


----------



## Mariachi Joe

My instructor got his bb about 10 or 11 months ago.  I've been there a year and when I started he was a red belt, but about a month later he came in wearing his black belt, he was excited too.


----------



## IRO-Bot

My instructor has been studying martial arts for 15 years.  He's been with United Studios for about 8 years.  He's a 2nd dan.  And he's good.  I like him.


----------



## Mariachi Joe

Scott's a good instructor too, and he says Sensei Ryan is amazing.


----------



## IRO-Bot

Mariachi Joe said:


> Scott's a good instructor too, and he says Sensei Ryan is amazing.


 
That he is.


----------



## Mariachi Joe

One thing about Sensei Scott, he is really loyal to ussd and Master Cliegg. I think he thinks that SKK is a complete system and you don't need any cross training.


----------



## IRO-Bot

Mariachi Joe said:


> One thing about Sensei Scott, he is really loyal to ussd and Master Cliegg. I think he thinks that SKK is a complete system and you don't need any cross training.


 
A lot of people that study at USSD think that.  They think that it encompases everything that any other well-known style does.  That's why they think it's the best.
It's no better than the Mormon church to the Catholic church...  It's all just pointless squabbling.  I actually had a conversation with my instructor today regarding this and several other things.


----------



## IcemanSK

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Arizona Angel

Welcome to MT.  We're glad you are here.


----------



## shaolin ninja 4

IRO-Bot said:


> A lot of people that study at USSD think that. They think that it encompases everything that any other well-known style does. That's why they think it's the best.
> It's no better than the Mormon church to the Catholic church... It's all just pointless squabbling. I actually had a conversation with my instructor today regarding this and several other things.


 
What did your instructor say?


----------



## Changhfy

Hey Tiger,

Welcome to Martial Talk,

I wish you the best.




take care,
Chang


----------



## IRO-Bot

shaolin ninja 4 said:


> What did your instructor say?


 
He agrees with me on that viewpoint...  He does think that the bickering amongst styles is pointless.  But he also tells me that of everything that he's studied and other programs that he's tried, he honestly feels that USSD is the best.


----------

